# weedeater



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Buying my first weedeater. My choices are Toro or Ryobic. I'm getting a gas one. The last I used was electric and the orange outdoor cord was too heavy to drag around.

Is there anything I should look for? On my first trip to view them I saw some with a curved handle.

thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you want a good one then skip those two brands.
A straight shaft is the way to go, ever once see a lawn service using a curved shaft trimmer?
Stil is a great brand, well worth the little extra money. I have to mow 5 lawns a week and my 5 year old trimmer still starts 2 pull every time.
With any of your power equipment if you can find non ethanol gas by all means use it. Since I started using it I've not once had to work on any fuel lines or rebuild a carberator.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I've never seen straight ethanol gas around here.

I hope I don't get gunk in the engine. Otherwise I'd need an outdoor extension cord 150' long and I don't like that idea.

I guess I could take it to a repair shop if the fuel line gets stopped up.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Just to warn you, those gas powered weed wackers get really heavy quick. If you only have a small amount you'll be ok, but if you are planning on doing the area's the lawn tractor can't reach, you may be further ahead with a cheap gas powered lawn mower.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some will try to argue with me but ethanol is not a friend of small engines. You should be able to find real gas at marine docks near you? You can also buy conditioners or fuel in a can that would be fine for a weed wacker. 

As for which one to get? See what the warranties look like and what you have to do to exercise warranty repair. Buy one that is comfortable to use if you can.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Startingover said:


> Buying my first weedeater. My choices are Toro or Ryobic. I'm getting a gas one. The last I used was electric and the orange outdoor cord was too heavy to drag around.
> 
> Is there anything I should look for? On my first trip to view them I saw some with a curved handle.
> 
> thanks


Over the years of doing lawn-care, I ended up buying cheaper line trimmers. They cost a fraction as much, and last just as long. 

Are there some nice features on the really expensive line trimmers? Yes, a few. But they come at a high price - both in money, and in weight and maintenance.


I would recommend that you buy a curved-shaft, lower-cost 2-cycle line trimmer. The newer Homelite models are known to be problematic, but other than that, pretty much any of them will do fine. Spend $79 or $99. There is no need to spend $199 - $399.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

joecaption said:


> If you want a good one then skip those two brands.
> A straight shaft is the way to go, ever once see a lawn service using a curved shaft trimmer?
> Stil is a great brand, well worth the little extra money. I have to mow 5 lawns a week and my 5 year old trimmer still starts 2 pull every time.
> With any of your power equipment if you can find non ethanol gas by all means use it. Since I started using it I've not once had to work on any fuel lines or rebuild a carberator.


I did lawn-care for years, and only had 1 straight-shaft line trimmer. It was overpriced, overweight, and a mistake I did not repeat.

E10 Ethanol, which is in most pumps at 89 Octane, will be perfectly fine in any small 2-cycle engine. The key is to get the right fuel/oil mixture, and to not let it set in the tank for long periods of time.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

creeper said:


> Just to warn you, those gas powered weed wackers get really heavy quick. If you only have a small amount you'll be ok, but if you are planning on doing the area's the lawn tractor can't reach, you may be further ahead with a cheap gas powered lawn mower.


There are lightweight, curved shaft, gas-powered line trimmers that weigh less than electric models.

Unless the OP is going heavy work, and intending to fell small trees as well as giant weeds, a light-duty trimmer will be just fine.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

sdsester said:


> Some will try to argue with me but ethanol is not a friend of small engines. You should be able to find real gas at marine docks near you? You can also buy conditioners or fuel in a can that would be fine for a weed wacker.


There is no problem with running E10 Ethanol in 2-cycle engines. 90% of the problem people have with those engines is due to mixing WAY too much oil in the gas. The other 10% comes from leaving the mix set in the tank for long periods of time.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What is considered a "long time" for a gas weed eater to sit? I've got to return this Ryobic as it's way too heavy. I just want to trim around the house and along the sidewalk on the corner, which is just over 125'. I probably won't trim too often. thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Stop by any small motor repair shop or any place that repairs outboard motors and just ask them what happens when you run the ethnol fuel.
The two shops I deal with even have a 8 1/2 X 11 signs stating the dangers.
They also mentioned it has double the amount of business then now have.
I know for a fact the non ethnols working far better for me.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

By all means go with an Echo or Stihl,and you will be far ahead of the game,and don't forget the stabil in the gas.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I just replaced my gas powered string trimmer the other day. The gas tank to body connection leaked. Mixing the gas and oil was a pain. The string jammed frequently. But the straw that broke the cammel's back was the other day when it was 95 degrees out, and it was having a hard time starting. Bought a Ryobi lithium 24V cordless. The 40v version was tempting, but it was heavier ---- weight is something you should consider. Doing my whole yard front and back used half the charge on the battery. I almost did not buy the Ryobi because I did not need the 90 degree flipping feature of head to do edging --- I already had a dedicated powered edger. But really, edging with the string trimmer is a lot easier.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

GET A BATTERY POWERED RECHARGEABLE WEED EATER. 

I hate hate hate gas powered weed eaters. After they sit all winter, you will have carb problems within a year or two. It is not worth it to repair. Gas powered weed eaters are throw aways after a couple years. 

That is unless you are a small engine repair expert. Then you can just dig through my trash can and fix mine.

B


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Beepster said:


> GET A BATTERY POWERED RECHARGEABLE WEED EATER.
> 
> I hate hate hate gas powered weed eaters. After they sit all winter, you will have carb problems within a year or two. It is not worth it to repair. Gas powered weed eaters are throw aways after a couple years.
> 
> ...


This is really a decision that should be made, based on what kind of trimming you need to do, how much, and how often.

The rechargeable trimmers are fantastic for small yards. Definitely the best way to go.

But there are also people who need gas-powered trimmers, due to the amount of work they need to do.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ryobic? :huh:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Jay 78 said:


> Ryobic? :huh:


It's the bionic, upper-end line of Ryobi. VERY spendy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Still haven't returned my "Ryobi" as I can't get it back into the box. But will look at the battery ones. 

I think all the gas ones will be too heavy for me. Even if the charge doesn't hold up I can do the trimming in stages like I do the mowing.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What a pain.

Returned the first weed eater, the Ryobi that was too heavy for me. Then bought a gas one that was recommended by a cousin as it was light weight. Yes, but I couldn't start it after the first time and called the 800 number and was told to take it to a shop to have the carbureator reset. Returned that one as I didn't want to have to take an item in that was brand now. Now the stores aren't carrying as many this time of year.

Will look online.

I need to get my new fence painted but have to cut down the weeds next to it that the lawnmower doesn't reach.


----------



## MNDIY (Sep 20, 2012)

We have a Ryobi 4-Cycle that doesn't mix gas and oil. You just put straight up gas in. 

Previously we had 2 battery ones. Neither were up to my weed eating standards. 

This ryobi though, it has a ton of power. 

I have 400 ft of fence x 2 sides, 80 ft of garden boxes, 1 playset, trees, house, and a raised flower bed to trim around.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

As opposed to the DrHicks theory, I bought a really nice Echo a while ago and it has been great. In fact, it is over 20 years old. I replaced the gas tank 2 years ago and have re-built the carb once. It is one of the last ones that had a solid drive shaft, not a twisted cable. 

I was involved with the small engine business back then and have a few nice tools from those days. Some guys like to get a cheapie and run it 'til it drops, trying to get a season out of it. Others like a commercial machine, and will spend the extra cash required to purchase one. They will keep it a while and spend some money on repairs. Just a different point of view. 

Go to a Stihl dealer(echo ain't what they used to be) and see what they have to offer.


----------



## AlleyG (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a rechargable Black and Decker, works great! It hangs from the charger, so it's always ready to go. Had it 7 years, it is a little heavy though.

This replaced a gas powered one, dont remember brand, maybe Toro, that wouldnt start out of the box!

Al


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

al,

What do you call "a little heavy". One that I returned was 11.8 pounds and way too heavy for me.

thanks


----------



## AlleyG (Aug 21, 2012)

It is about 10 pounds or so.

Al


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I suppose if I can't use a 10# one I'd better give up yard work. 

And, as with my mowing I can break the weedeating up into several days if it's too heavy.

thanks

Now with fall here the stores have limited choices. I'll look online.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Maybe I missed something, but, from what I understand of the thread, it sounds like you have purchased two weed wackers, have returned both of them because neither met your criteria, so the next step is to go online? Maybe I'm too old, but that does not make a lot of sense to me. Have you tried your local independent lawn equipment dealers? Just like the local hardware store, jewelry store, clothing store, or whatever, they are competing every day with big boxes and the internet, so how do they stay in business? Oh yeah, now I remember. CUSTOMER SERVICE! I know for a fact that at least two of them in our area would be more than happy to take whatever time might be required to make sure that you get what you want, and they even service them, unlike any of the big boxes in our area anyway, or the keyboard operator in India.


----------



## AlleyG (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, it would be best to see how the weedeater feels before buying.

And even though I do recommend the battery powered models, you will have bigger forearms from using it! Batteries are heavy, no way around that. I dont mind because I dont feel as guilty if I can't make it to the gym!

Al


----------

